# Hmmmm 29er's



## from_the_NEK (Jul 7, 2011)

We just got a pull behind trailer for the 2 year old but it doesn't hook up to my full suspension Trek Liquid due to the design of the rear end.







My other bike is this a Raleigh M50 that I got for riding around campus in college. It needs new pedals, new derailers, new seat/seat post, and new tires. To get it fixed up I'd have to dump quite a bit of money into the originally $350 bike.






So I'm considering one of these:






Since I'm 6'4", I think a 29er would look and feel better underneath me. I just have to talk my wife into it :-D


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2011)

That should work out fine.  Let us know if your wife goes for it, and how you like it once you get it.

What kind of trailer did you get?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What kind of trailer did you get?



http://www.instep.net/Product/Bicycle_Trailers/Detail/233_Sierra_Bicycle_Trailer_-_Double_12-QL234/


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice!  Those InSTEP trailers get pretty good reviews.  Your kid is going to love it!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nice!  Those InSTEP trailers get pretty good reviews.  Your kid is going to love it!



The day we got it, I hooked it up to my Raleigh and pulled her around a bit. She kept saying "Again!, Again!" :lol:

The next morning the Raleigh's tires were flat again :roll:


----------



## kingdom-tele (Jul 7, 2011)

Do it NEK - went the giant route myself, from village sports, love the bike (the shock blows but that was expected) and its rolling ability is very noticeable from the 26'r - here's the set up with the sleep machine attached - 10 -20 miles a week to and from daycare, only time we have issues is after they grade the roads, chickenheads = slow ride - good workout for dad too

our 2.5 y/o loves it


----------



## KD7000 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice choice on the Trek.  After going through a couple different "neighborhood" bikes, I wound up getting a dedicated tow bike for pulling the trailer or the trail-a-bike.  

It's a Norco hardtail -Nothing fancy suspension wise or component wise, but I feel much better having the disc brakes.  I'll try to get a picture of the setup.


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

Never even considered a dedicated "tow bike".... I can barely afford the bike I actually want


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 8, 2011)

Nick said:


> Never even considered a dedicated "tow bike".... I can barely afford the bike I actually want



What bike do you want?


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

Not exactly sure yet. Something to replace my 1995 Pro Flex 855.... I'd like a full suspension general mountain bike. nothing too heavy that I can do decent x-country runs on. No more than 2500 (preferably 2k). 

Even that is going to be a while for me... gotta save the pennies. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## KD7000 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nick said:


> Never even considered a dedicated "tow bike".... I can barely afford the bike I actually want


Well, like some guys around here who have a quiver of skis, I have a quiver of bikes.  Plus, I really enjoy building them up, working on them, etc.  And unless you need the latest and greatest tech all the time, they last a long time.

My current stable is only 3 bikes, down from a peak of 5...

I needed a tow bike because my Rocky Mountain Slayer is no good at all for riding around with the kids.  Same goes for the Bianchi Giro road bike.  The Norco replaced an old single-speed Specialized project bike. That was an awesome neighborhood beater, but the lack of gears and lousy rim brakes made it crappy for tow-duty.  In retrospect, I should have kept it for chucking around, but I don't have enough storage space for everything.


----------



## KD7000 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nick said:


> No more than 2500 (preferably 2k).


See, I think we budget way differently...  If I had a $2500 budget and no "decent" bike, I'd shop used on Craig's List and get a $1,200 mountain bike, a $1,100 road bike, and a $200 beater to cruise the bike paths on.  

Though your old Pro-Flex would make a rockin' bike path cruiser with a riser bar and a nice set of slicks


----------



## Philpug (Jul 9, 2011)

I went from that same exact Liquid 25 to a Specialized Epic 29 and love it.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 9, 2011)

Rode a 29'er for the first time today and *DAMN* it was wicked fun. Amazing how well it rolled down the trail and over stuff. Was riding a GT Sensor 29'er with about 120mm of travel front and back, nice ride! http://www.gtbicycles.com/bikes/mountain/endurance/2011-sensor-9r-pro-greenhttp://


----------



## Nick (Jul 9, 2011)

Are they less maneuverable?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 9, 2011)

Nick said:


> Are they less maneuverable?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



Not really. I'm sure on some super tight trails you might notice it but everything else just seems too ride better.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 11, 2011)

kind of eyeballing this one myself, 'cuz, damn, $2k and up, I'm thinking it better have overhead cams, fer chrissake:-o

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_29_fs_xtslx.htm


----------



## Philpug (Jul 12, 2011)

Nick said:


> Are they less maneuverable?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



Not compared to the bike he has now. The Liquid was a very inefficient ride.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 22, 2011)

I am thinking up changing bikes. As much as I like me Epic, I want something with more travel out here in Tahoe. It is a 2010 Epic Comp with less than 100 miles on her. Only swap I did on it was the crank to a 2x9 SLX vs the stock 3x9. If interested I can post pics. looking to get 2K shipped.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 22, 2011)

Philpug said:


> I am thinking up changing bikes. As much as I like me Epic, I want something with more travel out here in Tahoe.



Long travel 29'er??


----------



## Philpug (Jul 22, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Long travel 29'er??



Probably. I am leaning to a Stump 29er. 130mm travel vs. 100mm.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Philpug said:


> Probably. I am leaning to a Stump 29er. 130mm travel vs. 100mm.



Next year's Kona Satori looks promising: 130mm travel 29er, slack head angle (68 degrees), and under 28 lbs . . . Would be good if I didn't already have a FS 29er.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2011)

mattchuck2 said:


> Next year's Kona Satori looks promising: 130mm travel 29er, slack head angle (68 degrees), and under 28 lbs . . . Would be good if I didn't already have a FS 29er.



That sounds pretty light.


----------

